
Jq is a lightweight and flexible command-line JSON processor - kesor
https://stedolan.github.io/jq/
======
HugoHobling
I’ve found that jq is great for quick one-offs. But it also has a very rich
syntax that allows for more complicated use cases. That said, instead of
heading for the jq manpage I find it’s much easier to hack something together
in Python. What’s the draw of jq here? The ability to parse with only a
command line?

~~~
zimpenfish
For me, the draw is that I don't have to remember how to load a file, parse
that file into JSON, and how to access the resultant data structure in
$language. If I'm after quick access to a couple of things as part of a
pipeline, it's much less cognitive load for me to use jq.

